# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  ..°»! الأعمال اليدوية !«° للأطفال

## الأمل البعيد

*السلام عليكم

أعزائي الصغار براعم الخير

كيف حالكم ،، عساكم طيبين 

أدعوكم اليوم لرؤية زاوية خصصتها 

للمبدعين والمحبين لتذوق الفن والمهارة 

أثناء تنفيذ الأعمال الفنية فلابد أن تتوفر الرغبة والإصرار في نوابعنا كي 

تحلو الأوقات بين العمل والمهارات الفنية المتنوعة 

من رسم وقص ولصق وتلوين وتثبيت وخياطة وشك وغيرها 


وبالأخير يكون النتاج له طعم مميز لأنه من صنع أيدينا 

ويمكننا إضافة المزيد من خلال لمساتنا الفنية 

هيا معي ،،، يا أحباب لنبدأ على بركة الرحمن 

:،:،:،:،:


عملنا الأول هو علبة كرتون لحفظ الألوان فيها أو غرض آخر :






الأدوات المطلوبة لتنفيذ العمل :

أوراق ملونة ، قلم رصاص ، مقص ، وألوان مائية أو زيتية 


العمل :





لطبع النموذج (1)


اضغط هنا


نلون الشكل بعد قصه باللون الأخضر الزاهي 





ومن ثم نطبع أيضاً نموذج (2) الدجاج 






من هنا 


نقص كل دجاجة منفصلة عن الأخرى 





ونبدأ بتلوينها كما يحلو لنا 





ثم نثبتهم على النموذج الأول كما هو موضح لكم بالصورة



ثم نرسم وردات مختلفة في الشكل والألوان لنضعها مع الدجاج 











ثم نحاول طيها وثنيها كالآتي :






وانظروا إليها الآن وهي جاهزة أليست جميلة الشكل ؟




أحبتي أتمنى نالت الفقرة على رضاكم 

وترقبوا المزيد من الأعمال اليدوية

إن شاء الله ذلك 


دعواتي الصادقة وتحياتي العطرة*
*وانتظروني مع اعمال جديدة*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*سَـلامٌ مـلائكيٌ مُـشْرِق النُوْرِ كَأنتُم .. 

كيْفَ حالُكم صغاري 

براعم الناصرة \ صغيرَاتي فتيات البر ؟!

وددت جمع وريقات نضرة يانعة ذات بذرات طيبة 

سقتها أنامل الأخيار ونمت وأثمرت وطرحت الخير

حَتى نبـْتَسـِـمُ وَنسـْـعدُ بِهَـا .. 


وهي كالآتي :


¸!«.. يوميات فرح ومرح ..»!¸ 





_•[♥•° قصص الأنبياء عليهم السلام °•♥]•_ 





» • صيف مع أطفال خير أمة • « 





فلاش تعليمي للحروف الأبجدية 







قصصٌ ملونة،،





::ζ أسطوانة القصص القرآني ζ:: 





[.•° باقة ورد لسور جزء عم °•.] 






أهلاً بكم في بيتنا 






فى بيتنا باب !!!! 






في رحيل الزهراء أهديكم ،، 







(``·–• شجرة الصلاة لأحبتنا الصغار •–·``) 






_•[♥•° مــ واااا قــ ـع °•♥]•_ 






¸!«.. زينب الصغيرة.. وقصّة الوضوء ..»!¸ 






_•[♥•° سيرة الحبيب المصطفى محمد (ص) °•♥]•_ 







مَعـاً نُبْدِعُ أكْثَر فأكْثَر 

لكم أجمل باقة من الورد المعطرة بالود 


دعواتي الصادقة وتحياتي العطرة*
*وانتضروني مع الاعمال*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظـار جديدك ..

كل المودة

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مشكورة اختي الامل البعيد ع الموضوع الرائع
يعطيك رب العافية

تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

مشكورين ع المرور الكريم 
تحيااااااااتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الأخطبوط 

المواد: 

كرتونة ، ألوان ، كرتونة بيض ، مقص

الطريقة :

ارسمي شكل الأخطبوط على الكرتون بهذا الشكل وقصيه




ثم ضعي الشكل المقصوص على كرتونة أخرى وارسمي أذرع أخرى للأخطبوط 

قصيها بهذه الطريقة 




إعملي ثقبان في رأس الأخطبوط وإدخلي فيهما خيط صوف وإعقديه كعلاقية 



ثم إلصقي الشكلان ببعض وارسمي ملامح الأخطبوط 



قصي كرتونة البيض وغلفي كل مضلع من كرتونة البيض بالجرائد والصقيها فوق الدوائر التي رسمتيها على مجسم الأخطبوط



ومن ثم لونيه وإستخدميه كلوحة تجميلية أولتعليق إنتاجات الأطفال أو أي شيئ آخر





دعواتي الصادقة وتحياتي العطرة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*السلام عليكم*

*التلوين بالملح* 

*إستخدمي فرشاة عريضة نوعا ما للرسم وورقة كرتون تمتص الماء*

**

*إعملي بقع ملونة في الورقة واحرصي أن يكون عملكِ سريعا قبل جفاف الورقة* 

**


*انثري قليل من الملح على الورقة قبل جفافها واحرصي أن لايكون يكثرة* 

**

*اتركي الورقة تجف* 

**


*وبعد جفاف الورقة التام هزي الورقة يمين ويسار لكي تحركي بلورات الملح الملونة وسوف تلاحظين أنها أصبحت كما في الصورة* 

**

*وبعد ذلك استخدميها كخلفيات للصور ولوح العرض أو لمشاهد القصص*


**

**


*دعواتي الصادقة وتحياتي العطرة*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

لعبة ماتعة لكم 

العمل بسيط ولا يحتاج منكم لمجهود كبير

فما عليكم إلا طبع هذه الصورة على ورق مقوى 

أو تقويته فيما بعد الطبع بلصقه مع ورق مقوى

وقص الشكل وثقب الثقوب المرافقة للنموذج

وتلوينه بالألوان المفضلة لديكم 

ومن ثم استخدام الشكل كلعبة متحركة

لعمل مسرحية أو قصة من تأليفكم 


همتي دمتي 



النموذج من هنا 


كيفية اللعب :

وهي إدخال الإصبعين الوسطى والسبابة

لتحريك اللعبة بواسطتهما 





الفيل 





النموذج 




الديناصور 1





النموذج من هنا



الديناصور 2





النموذج من هنا 



الدناصور 3





وإليكم النموذج لطبعه ومن ثم تلوينه كما تحبون


من هنا



دعواتي الصادقة وتحياتي العطرة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*السلام عليكم


«.¨`.¸ أحبتي أحباب الله ¸..¨`» 

يا هلا ومرحبا 

أشرقت الأنوار

وأحبابي تقبلوا مني هذا الصنيع الشيق 

عمل دمى بواسطة الجوارب 







«.¨`.¸ الأدوات ¸..¨`» 


سماعات صوتية ، جورب ملون ، اليد لتحريك اللعبة 




نحاول ثني الجورب بهذه الطريقة 




تثبيت السماعات في الجورب










وهذه تشاكيل متنوعة 


























أحبتي الغاليين 

ويمكنكم تطبيق ألعاب مغايرة 

بأفكاركم النيرة ولمساتكم الحلوة 



دعواتي الصادقة وتحياتي العطرة*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

الفن عن طريق الألوان 

الأدوات :

ألوان موضوع في زجاجات بلاستيكية

أوراق بيضاء ، كرات بلاستيكية 

لتحريك اللوان وتشكيلها أثناء التلوين
























هل عجبكم العمل ؟

دعواتي الصادقة وتحياتي العطرة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*السلام عليكم 

أعزائي الصغار ،،

مرحباً بكم ،،

هل تحبون الفواكه والخضروات ؟

أحسنتم لابد لنا أن نحرص على أكلها 

على الدوام حتى نستفيد منها كثيراً 





الغذاء ! منه تنطلق الأجسام السليمة



فنلوّح للأمراض بأيدينا





ثم نصنع من غذائنا أجنحة صغيرة 

تطير بنا بعيداً إلى أن تحط على تل الصحة 




كان يا ماكان في سالف العصر والأزمان . .

عوائل من الفواكة والخضروات ..

 

كانت تعيش مع الأشجار الباسقة 

و خلف الجبال الشاهقة و في السهول الخضراء .. 

بعدما تنضج الفواكة والخضروات 

تهاجر من بين أحضان أمهاتها الأشجار ,

ترحل فرحةً متراقصة في صناديق المزارعين .. 



كانت أجدادنا تبتاعهم من المزارعين



فتأتي بهم إلى المنازل 

وتنهتي رحلة الفواكة والخضروات 

حين تستقر في بطونهم ..





مازالت الفواكة والخضروات تهاجر كلما نضجوا 



و أصبحنا اليوم نحن من يبتاعها 

ويستمتع بطعمها ..







تابعوني فللحديث تتممة 


دعواتي الصادقة وتحياتي العطرة*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*صورة و معلومة*


:


(( 1 / الخشب Wood ))

مادة عضوية مسامية مسترطبة (أي يمتص الرطوبة ويحتفظ بها) كما أنه مادة قابلة للتشكل أي يتخذ أوضاعاً مختلفة في نموه استجابة للمؤثرات الخارجية ، ويؤتى به من النباتات الخشبية وتحديداً الأشجار والشجيرات والخشب.

مميزات الخشب

يستخدم الخشب منذ فجر التاريخ في صناعة كل ما يحتاج إليه الإنسان ولذلك لعدة صفات مميزة للخشب عن غيره من المواد :

سهولة الحصول عليه من الأشجار 
قوة التحمل والصلابة 
سهولة تشكيل الخشب وسهولة القطع 


استخدامات الخشب

استخدم الخشب أساساً كوقود لإشعال النار ومنه تم تصنيع الفحم النباتي الذي يستخدم كوقود أيضاَ. كما استخدم الخشب قديماً في صناعة السفن والأسلحة والمنازل والعربات (حتى أن أول الدراجات كانت خشبية) و الآلات الزراعية وحتى الأحذية وحديثاً لصناعة الأثاث والمنازل والأرضيات··إلخ
:

----------


## الأمل البعيد

:


:
~ (( 2/ الحصان )) ~

حيوان ثديي وحيد الحافر، من الفصيلة الخيلية، يستعمل للركوب وللجر. هناك أنواع وأصول عديدة للحصان فمنها:
الحصان العربي والحصان الإنكليزي والحصان الهجين بين العربي والأنكليزي وغيرها كثير.

للخيول ألوان كثيرة، ومن أشهر ألوانه الكميت والأشقر والأحمر والعسلي والأسود والأشهب. من صفات الجمال والمحاسن للخيول هو وجود الحجل لديها (البياض فوق الحافر)، وكذلك الغرة (البياض في الجبهة)، وسعة العينين والمنخارين واتساع الجبهة واستقامة الظهر وانتظام القوائم وتقوس الرقبة وقوة العضلات وضيق الخصر. 

يمتلك الحصان 32 زوجا من الصبغيات (الكروموزومات). في حين يمتلك الانسان 23 زوجا.

عرف الإنسان الحصان منذ العصر الحجري واعتمد المؤرخون على ظهوره وفترة تحديدها بالنسبة للرسوم الصخرية التي سجلت صور للأحصنة. 

تم توافد الخيول من أسيا من قبل البدو حيث يعتقد بأنهم أول من أستأنسها ثم نقلوها إلى الصين فآسيا الصغرى وأوروبا والبلاد العربية ومصر، ومن الشعوب التي أشتهرت بذلك الجرمنت بليبيا

----------


## الأمل البعيد

:



3 ( القطن Cotton )

من نباتات المناطق الحارة ، وهو عبارة عن شجيرة صغيرة ويتطلب رياً جيداً وأرضاً خصبة حتى ينمو بشكل جيد لينتج قطناً على درجة عالية من الجودة.

يعتبر القطن المصري من أفضل أنواع القطن الذي يطلق عليه " القطن الطويل التيلة" ولذلك يتم تصديرة لجميع دول العالم.

تتطلب صناعة القطن خطوة " الحلج " أي تخليص زهرة القطن من البذور وفصلها عنه ، ليتبعه بعد ذلك عدة صناعات منها صناعة الزيوت والعلف من نواتج القشرة بعد كسرها.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

( / كرة القدم )



كرة القدم من أكثر الالعاب الرياضية انتشارا في العالم وأقدمها . يعتبر كأس العالم لكرة القدم أكبر محفل دولي في مجال هذه اللعبة الرياضية و يطمح كل بلد في العالم في الحصول عليه.

كرة القدم رياضة يتبارى فيها فريقان في ملعب ذي أرضية معشبة ( عشب طبيعي أو اصطناعي ) على جانبيه مرميان ، و الفكرة في كرة القدم هي محاولة إيداع الكرة في مرمى الخصم ؛ و ذلك باستخدام الأرجل و الرأس غالبا ، حيث لا يسمح باستخدام اليدين إلا لحارس المرمى .

يتكون كل فريق من 11 لاعبا . يتواجد أثناء المباريات الرسمية حكم ساحة و مساعدين اثنين له على جوانب الملعب.

كرة القدم تلعب على مستوى احترافي في كل أنحاء العالم ، و الآلاف من عشاقها يذهبون إلى الملاعب لتشجيع فرقهم المفضلة ، بينما الملايين من الناس يشاهدون هذه الرياضة على التلفاز . 

عدد كبير جدا من الناس أيضا يمارسون رياضة كرة القدم بمستويات أقل احترافا . يذكر أن المباراة النهائية لكأس العالم لكرة القدم 2002 شاهدها أكثر من مليار و ثمان مائة مليون شخص حول العالم وهو ما يقارب نسبة 28% من سكان الكرة الأرضية.

يحكم كرة القدم الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم -الفيفا- و الذي يقوم بتنظيم هذه اللعبة وقوانينها حول العالم . وفقا للإحصائيات التي أعلنتها الفيفا FIFA في ربيع عام 2001 ، فإن أكثر من 240 مليون شخص يلعبون كرة القدم بانتظام في أكثر من 200 بلدة في كل أنحاء العالم.

تقام العديد من بطولات كرة القدم أهمها على الإطلاق بطولة كأس العالم والتي تقام كل أربع سنوات ثم كأس الأمم الأوربية ودوري أبطال أوروبا وهناك أيضا بطولة الأمم الافريقية وبطولة الأمم الأسيوية وكوبا أمريكا وكأس العالم للشباب و غيرها.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

5/ البرتقال



نوع من انواع الحمضيات و هو مصدر ممتاز لفيتامين سي كما يحتوي أيضا علي فيتامين أ و معظم أشجار البرتقال تزرع من البراعم في مشاتل زراعية خاصة و تقطع البراعم من الأشجار التي تنتج مختلف الانواع المطلوبة من البرتقال ثم تطعم بها شجيرات صغيرة تسمي المشتلات و تنقل أشجار البرتقال الي البساتين بعد عملية التطعيم بفترة تتراوح بين 6 أشهر و سنة تبدا في أنتاج الثمار بعد أربع سنوات و يمكن أن تستمر في أنتاج البرتقال لمدة 50 سنة و يباع حوالي ربع محصول البرتقال كفاكهة و يستخدم الباقي في الأطعمة و الحلوي و المربي .

و تعتبر البرازيل هي الدولة الأولي في إنتاج البرتقال في العالم تليها الولايات المتحدة ثم المكسيك ثم الهند و المغرب ، تنتج مصر حوالي 1629 مليون كيلوجرام من البرتقال

----------


## الأمل البعيد

اليوسفي:


أصل اسم المندرين من لغة أهل الملايو الذين سموه (منتاري) أي الوزير. و أطلق الإسم فيما بعد على مقاطعة صينية هي مقاطعة مندرين. وأطلق أيضاً على كبار الموظفين الصينيين لأنهم كانو يلبسون قبعات عليها زر كبير يشبه المندرين. وكانت ملابسهم أيضاً بلون المندرين. و في البلاد العربية سمي (المندرين) باسم (يوسف أفندي) نسبة إلى صاحب أطيان و مزارع مصري اسمه يوسف أفندي. فقد كان أول من أحضر هذه الفاكهة إلى الوطن العربي وقد صعب على الناس تذكر اسم المندرين فسموه برتقال يوسف أفندي.

اللإسم بالمغرب العربي هو مندرين و اللإسم يوسف أفندي ليس له باللغة العربية أية علاقة ، بل هي عامية مصرية فقط.

----------


## الأمل البعيد

7 حلقات توم وجيري + حلقة تيمون وبومبا 

الحلقة الأولى:
http://www.ba9amat.com/ba9amatorg/tj/tj1.zip

الحلقه الثانية:
http://www.ba9amat.com/ba9amatorg/tj/tj2.zip

الحلقة الثالثة:
http://www.ba9amat.com/ba9amatorg/tj/tj3.zip

الحلقة الرابعة:
http://www.ba9amat.com/ba9amatorg/tj/tj4.zip

الحلقة الخامسه:
http://www.ba9amat.com/ba9amatorg/tj/tj5.zip

الحلقة السادسة:
http://www.ba9amat.com/ba9amatorg/tj/tj6.zip

الحلقة السابعة:
http://www.ba9amat.com/ba9amatorg/tj/tj7.zip

وو.......حلقة تيمون وبومبا 

http://www.ba9amat.com/ba9amatorg/tpom/tpom1.zip

وان شاء الله تعجبكم الحلقات البسيطه

تحياتي القلبية للجميييييع

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*السلام عليكم 






مرحباً بكم بين زهور البنفسج 

ورحيق الأخوة وشهد المحبة 

ورحيق أزهاركم الجميلة 

تنشر نسائم الخير مع سخاءكم المميز دوماً

لكم مني باقة من الزهر

أوراقها عليها بطاقات شكر

معطرة بأريج عطر الزيزفون ..



إليكم هذه الأعمال المصنوعة بأدوات بسيطة تعتمد على الصحون الورقية ، ألوان ، مقص ، وخيوط من الصوف وأعواد خشبية ، وأقلام ، شرائط وأغراض للزينة 











أتمنى تجربون الأعمال وتكتشفون مدى 

جمال لمساتكم الفنية في إعدادها وإخراجها 

دمتم في النور سعيدين

دعواتي الصادقة وتحياتي العطرة*

----------

